# Goodbye, iCarly



## kyeugh (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, Dan Schnieder is by far my favorite television producer.  Just watched iGoodbye this morning, I was almost in tears.  Down with another era of television greatness!  That was one of my favorite show, and I think that I speak for any iCarly fan when I say it will be missed.  iGoodbye was definitely the best episode- it was funny, it was emotional, it was great.

Anyone else for iCarly?


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 25, 2012)

I have yet to see most of the newer iCarly episodes, and the fact that they are ending it now is just depressing. Its been around for years and I've been watching it that long, but its sad to see it go.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 25, 2012)

Mohacastle said:


> Well, Dan Schnieder is by far my favorite television producer.  Just watched iGoodbye this morning, I was almost in tears.  Down with another era of television greatness!  That was one of my favorite show, and I think that I speak for any iCarly fan when I say it will be missed.  iGoodbye was definitely the best episode- it was funny, it was emotional, it was great.
> 
> Anyone else for iCarly?


... NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! And another piece of my childhood goes.
As for the episode, I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, first The Amanda show, then Drake and Josh, followed by iCarly.  I predict Gibby will get the next show!

I haven't watched in a while.  Not my favorite show, but I'm sad to see it go.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 27, 2012)

Pig-serpent said:


> Well, first The Amanda show, then Drake and Josh, followed by iCarly.  I predict Gibby will get the next show!
> 
> I haven't watched in a while.  Not my favorite show, but I'm sad to see it go.


Actually, All That came first, then The Amanda Show, then Drake and Josh, then iCarly.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 27, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Actually, All That came first, then The Amanda Show, then Drake and Josh, then iCarly.


Whoops.  Forgot about that.  A little before my time.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 27, 2012)

That show annoyed me greatly. I wish they would make less shows that are so 'lol random'.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 27, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Actually, All That came first, then The Amanda Show, then Drake and Josh, then iCarly.


i think you'll find the correct answer is _Lizzie Macguire_ which was the best disney preteen show in the world


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 27, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> i think you'll find the correct answer is _Lizzie Macguire_ which was the best disney preteen show in the world


None of that list is Disney though. Like, at all.

Anyway, this show annoyed me to no end, much as all the lol random types of shows do. I would love to see the next one break that mold.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 27, 2012)

Zora of Termina said:


> None of that list is Disney though. Like, at all.
> 
> Anyway, this show annoyed me to no end, much as all the lol random types of shows do. I would love to see the next one break that mold.


oh you're right iCarly is nickelodeon. :|a I guess I mixed it up with Hannah Montana. iCarly wasn't that bad! but like a lot of shows it really didn't need a laugh track at all, and that made a lot of the jokes seem forced.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 28, 2012)

Meh, not a big loss - for me, it jumped the shark after about a year.

I much prefer All That and The Amanda Show.


----------



## The Omskivar (Dec 3, 2012)

iCarly was good, it showed the development of Nick's sitcom sense of humor and it turned into something I really enjoyed.  I also feel like it was a sort of stepping stone for Victorious (which I absolutely love) because it seems like Victorious maintained a consistent hilarity from the beginning, and it's not very different from iCarly's.

That being said, Marvin Marvin nearly brought me to a rage when I saw it.  Nick what r u doin stahp


----------



## Adriane (Dec 3, 2012)

Eh, I could never get into Victorious. iCarly was pretty good, but it wasn't Drake and Josh, either.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 3, 2012)

Drake and Josh is fantastic, i quote it too often
iCarly was quite good, but it progressively got worse. 
Victorious.....ugh.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 3, 2012)

I wasn't even aware people still posted in this thread.

Drake and Josh was disputable the best.  I LOVED that show, namely Josh.  He's a boss.  He's one of my favorite actors and it's sad that he resorted to Ice Age.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 3, 2012)

Mohacastle said:


> I wasn't even aware people still posted in this thread.
> 
> Drake and Josh was disputable the best.  I LOVED that show, namely Josh.  He's a boss.  He's one of my favorite actors and it's sad that he resorted to Ice Age.


"Resorted"?

This is a step up. His role in Drake & Josh was awesome compared to his Ice Age role, but this means he's transcending media. Pretty soon he may follow Jonah Hill and co. into the adult comedy roles.

Or go the way Jack Black did and go into both adult and kids' comedies.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 3, 2012)

I find that Victorious and iCarly had some really funny episodes and some episodes that make me want to punch a kitten (like the one with the idiot intern).

I also agree that iCarly didn't need a laugh track, at all.  Nothing really does (although it can work such as the on stage segments of the Muppet show.)


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 3, 2012)

Pig-serpent said:


> some episodes that make me want to punch a kitten (like the one with the idiot intern).


THAT ONE 
JUST
NO
that episode was terrible. anyways, while i'm on the topic about good and bad episodes, i'll share my favourites. (in the seasons i watched)

Favourite Episodes


Season 1
iSpy a Mean Teacher
iFence
iHave a Lovesick Teacher
Season 2

iOwe You
iKiss
iGive Away a Car
Season 3 (most likely the best season overall, IMO)

iCook
iHave my Principals
iEnrage Gibby
iBloop
iBelieve in Bigfoot
Season 4

iSam's Mom (mostly because Jane Lynch)
iDo
iStart a Fan War
iOMG

Least Favourite Episodes
(i'm just doing a big list)

iLike Jake
iWill Date Freddie
iHate Sam's Boyfriend
iGo Nuclear
iDate a Bad Boy
iSaved Your Life
iBeat the Heat
iGot a Hot Room
iHire an Idiot (most likely my least favourite episode)
iBloop 2-Electric Bloopaloo
iGo One Direction (AUGHHH)


----------



## Dar (Dec 4, 2012)

The Omskivar said:


> iCarly was good, it showed the development of Nick's sitcom sense of humor and it turned into something I really enjoyed.  I also feel like it was a sort of stepping stone for Victorious (which I absolutely love) because it seems like Victorious maintained a consistent hilarity from the beginning, and it's not very different from iCarly's.
> 
> That being said, Marvin Marvin nearly brought me to a rage when I saw it.  Nick what r u doin stahp


I agree. Completely. I've seen the first two episodes of Marvin Marvin, and it is a horribly organised show. Lucas isn't a _horrible_ actor, but I think that Nick should just leave him to his videos.

Back on topic with iCarly, I am sad to see it go. Although half the reason I watched it was because of Gibby. I remember watching Drake & Josh, and hearing my dad say that Miranda will one day get her own show.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 4, 2013)

Grimdour the Worldbreaker said:


> This is a step up. His role in Drake & Josh was awesome compared to his Ice Age role, but this means he's transcending media. Pretty soon he may follow Jonah Hill and co. into the adult comedy roles.


Isn't Josh Peck in Red Dawn? That's definitely not a children's movie, I guess.


Good riddance to iCarly, I say. Honestly, it was horrible when season two started, and it went downhill from there. The only reason I still watched in from time to time was because of Gibby, and it got _worse_ when his voice got deeper.

Though I felt compelled to watch the final episode since I was curious to see how it end. I was bawling at the end...


----------



## Dar (Jan 4, 2013)

Who would've thought that Spencer got his own show instead of Gibby?


----------

